# gentoo-sources 2.4.22-r4 bend vmware

## Arthur the Cat

Just upgraded my kernel to 2.2.22-r4 and vmware (4.1)  has started acting very strangely. Running W2K as the guest OS it starts up OK but as soon as I try scrolling a (W2K) window vmware goes catatonic. Ctrl+Alt will release the cursor, but as soon as it get grabbed again it leaps to the middle of the scrollbar and won't move. No vmware toolbar menus work, and trying to kill it via the window manager doesn't work. It takes kill + a reboot + a restore of the virtual machine image to sort things out. Anyone else seen this? Better, anyone have any clues how to fix the problem?

----------

## Zuti

I have same problem.  This started after kernel upgrade (from 2.4.22.-r3 to *-r4).

I am using Win XP as Guest OS. It boots ok, but after starting some apps it just freezes.

Re-emerging vmware and reconfiguring it doesnt help.

Btw im using vmware version 4.0.5.6030 and i have an Athlon-XP pc.

----------

## Carlo

No problem with same kernel and VMware version here.

edit: argh! Seems like I forgot to reboot after installing -r4. Having the same problem.

```
23205 ?        Z      0:00 [vmware-vmx] <defunct>
```

 :Arrow:  Bug 37774

Carlo

----------

## MrJ412

Just upgraded to gentoo-sources-2.4.22-r4 here ... I can't use VMware here either ... Also using an Athlon XP

Guess its time to go back to vanilla-sources for awhile.

Went to vanilla-sources-2.4.24 and all is fine again ... definitely something specific to the current gentoo-sources patches.

----------

## bartendercorey

For me I had to upgrade to a newer version kernel. Either 2.4.23 or 2.4.24 work fine.  I couldn't get vmware to install properly on 2.4.22.  I now have Netware 6 and 2000pro running fine.

----------

## seanchiggins

I have found that gentoo-sources-2.4.22-r3 work with VMware, so back to what works.

----------

## Zuti

I compiled vanilla-sources (2.4.24) and it worked fine. I think mainly because there is no Athlon XP > gcc 3.1 to chose from. I think this is the bug (gentoo-sources 2.4.23-r4 had some typo in that version so maybe more things could be wrong).

Im going to try and compile gentoo-sources 2.4.23-r4 with Athlon/Duron as processor family.

----------

## Koon

Same problem here too (VMWare 4.0.5 + gentoo-sources 2.4.22-r4)

The workaround described in the bug 37774 (tweaking a file in the vmmon.tar and recompiling the vmware modules) works for me.

This should be in Desktop, not in Hardware&Laptops ?

-K

----------

## seanchiggins

I just installed and compiled gentoo-sources-2.4.22-r5 and vmware is working as expected.  Much better than gentoo-sources-2.4.22-r4...

----------

## specks

I just made the jump from gentoo-sources 2.4.22-r3 to 2.4.22-r5 and had the problem of vmware (4.0.5.6030) booting a winXP virtual machine, then just freezing up.  The above link to Bug 37774 solved the problem.

----------

## DarkJedi9

Same problem, same fix.  Seems to be going well.

----------

